# Tweed Man and Covert



## Harry Klippton (Mar 27, 2021)

Finished these a week or two ago and I was waiting for knobs to come in. Both of these sound great. I did the mods to the covert that were mentioned around here somewhere and it made it way more useful. Waiting on an enclosure for my bohemia too


----------



## Funnel (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks good, nice and clean. I like the aesthetic you’ve chosen for these pedals


----------



## finebyfine (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks awesome. Are those cream or white contempos on the covert? I’ve used black contempos for 99% of my builds but this shot is really tempting me


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 30, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Looks awesome. Are those cream or white contempos on the covert? I’ve used black contempos for 99% of my builds but this shot is really tempting me


They're cream, and the enclosure is too! But that's the tweed man


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice work, looks great.


----------



## Barry (Apr 1, 2021)

They Look very good!


----------

